# Digestive Enzymes



## striffe (Oct 31, 2017)

I have seen a few people mention these have really helped with digestion and bloat. Do any of you use them? What brands would you recommend? Thanks


----------



## ASHOP (Oct 31, 2017)

striffe said:


> I have seen a few people mention these have really helped with digestion and bloat. Do any of you use them? What brands would you recommend? Thanks



I've always liked chewable Papaya tabs. They help my digestion and they taste like candy.


----------



## striffe (Nov 1, 2017)

ASHOP said:


> I've always liked chewable Papaya tabs. They help my digestion and they taste like candy.



Any particular brand? I just looked and now foods do them so they should be good. Thanks


----------



## AGGRO (Nov 1, 2017)

ASHOP said:


> I've always liked chewable Papaya tabs. They help my digestion and they taste like candy.



Papaya improves protein digestion. I was usng bromelain for the same purpose. I need to get myself a general digestive enzyme so curious what guys like. I know NOW foods do them so I would assume that is a good one.


----------



## Viking (Nov 1, 2017)

Doctor's Best digestive enzymes and Now Foods super enzymes are good. I want to try the Healthy Origins brand next as that is meant to be one of the best.


----------



## Victory (Nov 1, 2017)

Jarro-Zymes plus are good. I need to start using them again. I read the now food ones were one of the best. I would guess most of the big brands will help.


----------



## odin (Nov 1, 2017)

Never used them but been eating smaller meals recently and that helps. I also have most of my fluids between meals as well.


----------



## SURGE (Nov 10, 2017)

Viking said:


> Doctor's Best digestive enzymes and Now Foods super enzymes are good. I want to try the Healthy Origins brand next as that is meant to be one of the best.



I am going to try one of these as my digestion has been quite bad recently. I really struggle digesting steak now but it was never a problem in the past.


----------



## squatster (Nov 11, 2017)

SURGE said:


> I am going to try one of these as my digestion has been quite bad recently. I really struggle digesting steak now but it was never a problem in the past.


Whay are you taking for juice?
I have s hard time digest meat when I am on tren


----------



## AGGRO (Jan 23, 2018)

Has anyone tried oxbile?


----------



## Jim550 (Feb 3, 2018)

I read oregano caps are suppose to help also but I don't have any personal experience


----------



## Massive G (Feb 17, 2018)

I didn't like digestive enzymes gave me bad reflux didn't really seem to help
for me
Fiber from veggies -plus benecol and great lakes collagen 
Bromelain
probiotic powder added to keifer milk
peppermint oil helps indigestion
sodium bicarb and apple cider vinegar for acid - I know I know ones a acid and a base but work well rotate taking them.


----------



## saps (Feb 18, 2018)

I picked up some digestive enzymes/prebiotics just a few weeks ago. No problems to report. How much its helping is hard to quantify but I'm gonna keep taking them since they're certainly doing no harm.


----------



## him123 (Feb 18, 2018)

I have tried enzymes over the years but never really felt any difference. A friend of mine was having digestive issues.  He had a food allergy test done.  He had allergies to oatmeal and beef.  He pulled those from his diet and his digestive issues went away.  Food for thought.


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 19, 2018)

I use bromelain with all protein shakes.


----------



## SURGE (Mar 4, 2018)

I have been using now foods brand and I have noticed a difference. Nothing great but definitely an improvement so I am happy. I will try bromelain next as my issues usually come from higher protein meals.


----------



## odin (Mar 10, 2018)

SURGE said:


> I have been using now foods brand and I have noticed a difference. Nothing great but definitely an improvement so I am happy. I will try bromelain next as my issues usually come from higher protein meals.



I have been reading up on bromelain. It sounds like a great supplement. I am going to add it in as well.


----------



## rowdyz (Mar 10, 2018)

I chew on a papaya tab with shakes and high protein meals. And UP 4 brand adult probiotics daily. 1 cap daily or up to 3 when I'm sick. I try to stay away from all Walmart and Kroger supplements all together so I snag up for from Amazon or natural food store local. People can talk shit about the effectiveness of probiotics but when I'm not taking them consistently I notice a major difference in the distention of my belly.


----------



## 24than (Apr 21, 2018)

Massive G said:


> I didn't like digestive enzymes gave me bad reflux didn't really seem to help
> for me
> Fiber from veggies -plus benecol and great lakes collagen
> Bromelain
> ...



How do you take it?

I take sodium bicarb. for reflux too, but I am concerned about sodium intake that way...


----------



## 24than (Apr 21, 2018)

I like to add bromelain, usually Twinlab brand mega bromelain caps. And from same brand super enzym caps. Good price too


----------



## striffe (Apr 22, 2018)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I ended up going with now foods and later doctors best. I notice a difference in bloating so I will stay with them. I still have some issues with protein shakes but I think that is due to the dairy and lactose. I plan to try now foods dairy digest complete for my shakes as it sounds like it could help.


----------



## AGGRO (Apr 23, 2018)

striffe said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions. I ended up going with now foods and later doctors best. I notice a difference in bloating so I will stay with them. I still have some issues with protein shakes but I think that is due to the dairy and lactose. I plan to try now foods dairy digest complete for my shakes as it sounds like it could help.



I may try these out as well. I consume quite a lot of dairy these days. Mainly in the form of more whey and greek yoghurt and I do notice some bloating from it.


----------



## gdaddyg8 (Jun 12, 2018)

Vegetables have always been enough.  I do think even whey isolates bloat me.  After doing multiple contests with no or very little dairy and gluten your body doesn’t handle it as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WVcardealer (Jun 13, 2018)

As I got older[now 64] I noticed a small amount of pineapple with each meal really helps.


----------



## ASHOP (Jun 14, 2018)

WVcardealer said:


> As I got older[now 64] I noticed a small amount of pineapple with each meal really helps.



That's a great tip..I love pineapple too.


----------



## ucsumma (Aug 17, 2018)

I’ve used a few and these have worked the best so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nalojeff (Oct 30, 2018)

Massenzymes by wade lightheart by far the best product on the market in this category 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## striffe (Nov 2, 2018)

WVcardealer said:


> As I got older[now 64] I noticed a small amount of pineapple with each meal really helps.



Fresh pineapple?


----------



## striffe (Nov 2, 2018)

ucsumma said:


> I’ve used a few and these have worked the best so far.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





nalojeff said:


> Massenzymes by wade lightheart by far the best product on the market in this category
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Thanks for these. I will probably try them out in the future.


----------

